# Johannes Hoornbeek



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 17, 2006)

Johannes Hoornbeeck, Dutch Puritan (November 4, 1617 -- September 1, 1666) was an intellectual and spiritual giant of the Dutch _Nadere Reformatie_ of the Voetian school. He wrote numerous works chiefly in Latin before he died at the age of 48, promoting Sabbath-keeping, Psalmody, missions and against many other errors of his day. Along with Gisbertus Voetius, he wrote a wonderful little book which has been republished by the Dutch Reformed Translation Society: _Spiritual Desertion_. Bios of Hoornbeeck can be found in _Meet the Puritans_ ed. by Joel Beeke and Randall Pederson, and in the _New Schaff-Herzog Encyclopedia of Religious Knowledge_, Vol. V.


----------

